# MkV GTI: is there anyway to not cut the rear spring perches?



## MI-GTI (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all,
I'm currently in the process of bagging my MkV with the full digital management kit from ECS. I already have the management set up and now I'm working on the rear springs, but I would really prefer to not cut the rear spring perches off in case I ever have to return to stock. Is there any way to get around this? If not, would it be possible to weld the perches back on in later years?


Also, if this doesn't work out, expect to see a new Airlift kit in the classifieds soon.

Thanks


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you talking about the rear nipple on the frame of the car?


----------



## MI-GTI (Feb 3, 2010)

Stigy said:


> Are you talking about the rear nipple on the frame of the car?


Exactly. I was just checking around a bit and I noticed some of the other rear air springs don't require the perch to be cut off, but is there anyway to do it with Airlift XL's?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

nope not with the xl

there are 2 rear kits for mk5

the slam and the slam xl (which you have)

the regular slam goes over the knob and has a nutsert to attach it to the knob

slam xl is just a flat plate that requires the knob to be cut off and the plate mounted flat to the frame

personally i feel that the slam is plenty for the rear on a mk5 considering they tuck almost have a stock wheel haha

but the only difference after installing both kinds is the plate the bag mounts to either flat or over the knob


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes, there is two types of rear air spring kits from air lift. part # 75682 is the XL, and it requires you to remove the spring perch. Part # 75686 is the one that does not require you to remove the perch. We have done plenty of kits with the XL front and non-XL rear and must admit that it looks great. It still allows you to tuck an 18" wheel with ease.


----------



## SIson21 (Mar 1, 2006)

Anyone have pics of Air Lift XL rears vs. Air Lift Standard rears? I'm trying to see if there is a significant difference between the two?


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

i have the xl front and i ordered the xl rear and had them send the standard bracket. not sure if the rear shock is different between the xl and standard.

here is the rear on mine. 17x9 et35 205/45/17


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

Not my car, but work done by myself and a friend.


















18x9

slam front, regular rear koni sport yellow rear shock. 18x9 Work VS-XX


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

bagyard rears require zero modification and I think they go the lowest out there. If I didn't already cut my perches, this is what I would have purchased.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

but bagyards are pricey! plus my friend has been blowing them like no other. the bag is to big for the control arm and rubs. Its a big inconvenience when you have to keep buying a $600 set everytime one goes out. just my 2 cents. And plus, i don't think its about how low you get, its more about stance, wheel tire offset and overall look.


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

defrost said:


> i have the xl front and i ordered the xl rear and had them send the standard bracket. not sure if the rear shock is different between the xl and standard.


So you are running XLs but dont need to cut the nipples off?? Is that the lowest it goes or is your wheel/tire setup holding you up??


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

RPF1 said:


> So you are running XLs but dont need to cut the nipples off?? Is that the lowest it goes or is your wheel/tire setup holding you up??


well i am not sure if there is a difference in shocks for the rear. i ordered the xl rear kit from bag riders. then when i realized i would have to cut the nipple, i called them and will said he could swap out the different bracket in the rear for me so i didn't have to cut it.

if i cambered them in more, i think it could go a little lower.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

crazymoforz said:


> but bagyards are pricey! plus my friend has been blowing them like no other. the bag is to big for the control arm and rubs. Its a big inconvenience when you have to keep buying a $600 set everytime one goes out. just my 2 cents. And plus, i don't think its about how low you get, its more about stance, wheel tire offset and overall look.


Comments like this...

I'm almost positive that your friend is having a problem due to his rear camber adjustment. I really think comments like this make people scared to buy BagYard, but its 99% of the time its an installation error. These rear bags have been in production for almost 5 years now and there have been very few issues with rubbing through the bag. I've had four people with blown rear bags and they were all because of installation errors. Its a shame that people say that a quality product is garbage because the error lies on the end user. I've sold probably 200 rear sets and have only seen four blown rear bags, I think that says something.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

> Comments like this...
> 
> I'm almost positive that your friend is having a problem due to his rear camber adjustment. I really think comments like this make people scared to buy BagYard, but its 99% of the time its an installation error. These rear bags have been in production for almost 5 years now and there have been very few issues with rubbing through the bag. I've had four people with blown rear bags and they were all because of installation errors. Its a shame that people say that a quality product is garbage because the error lies on the end user. I've sold probably 200 rear sets and have only seen four blown rear bags, I think that says something.


Im not saying BY is junk, just think not engineered properly but if you're saying that if you are going to modify the camber then why buy bagyard. Im not fighting, but knowing that you are the only one that sells BY why don't you get in contact with Adreas and tell him to make the bag a bit thinner. regardless, im very experienced when it comes to installing air ride but i still think its a little sketchy when there is about 2mm of clearance around the cup of the control arm (non-camber). Its going to rub regardless when you drive up driveways hence it will still rub and blow. Fooker, Myself, and another buddy installed the air suspension on Fookerbob's CC we cambered it out completely and there is a thumb of clearance all around On Mason-Tech. That is the way it's suppose to be. Air-lift also has the clearance because i did the same on that Black GTI. So if you have nothing to contribute to the actual topic, then i recommend you GTFO.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

crazymoforz said:


> Im not saying BY is junk, just think not engineered properly but if you're saying that if you are going to modify the camber then why buy bagyard. Im not fighting, but knowing that you are the only one that sells BY why don't you get in contact with Adreas and tell him to make the bag a bit thinner. regardless, im very experienced when it comes to installing air ride but i still think its a little sketchy when there is about 2mm of clearance around the cup of the control arm (non-camber). Its going to rub regardless when you drive up driveways hence it will still rub and blow. Fooker, Myself, and another buddy installed the air suspension on Fookerbob's CC we cambered it out completely and there is a thumb of clearance all around On Mason-Tech. That is the way it's suppose to be. Air-lift also has the clearance because i did the same on that Black GTI. So if you have nothing to contribute to the actual topic, then i recommend you GTFO.


I actually contributed to the topic and gave your my experience selling and installing these rear bags. 

If you have a personal issue with me, feel free to give me a call.


----------



## MI-GTI (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks all for the help, i was cruising around the forum and fell back in love with bagged cars so i went ahead and cut off the perches. just another week or so and i should be slammed


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I actually contributed to the topic and gave your my experience selling and installing these rear bags.
> 
> If you have a personal issue with me, feel free to give me a call.


i think i will give you a cal... but it'll be to order, not to argue. haha... but i already screwed myself by cutting my rear perches off 2 1/2 years ago...  still in the market for new fronts though :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Good stuff Chris :thumbup:


----------

